# Sticky  Rocket Espresso Milano - a visit to the factory



## Glenn

Last week Nadine and I had the privilege of visiting the Rocket Espresso Machine factory about 30km outside of Milan and was hosted by Andrew Meo, a fellow Kiwi with a real passion for coffee.

Recently the Rocket factory relocated to its current home and was a larger operation than I had expected.

Andrew pulled us an espresso each from the staff machine and conducted a tour of the very impressive operation.

The full range was in production on various roller tables that took up most of the floor space.

If you have ordered a machine that's due for delivery in the next few months it's likely that one of them will appear in the photo link at the bottom of this post.

A team of approximately 30 enthusiastic people work at Rocket, and all of them were very friendly and take great pride in their work.

The working atmosphere was really good and the parts and machines were being handled with care.

We got to see the testing process, the panel work, polishing, cleaning, inspection and even the group assembly processes for both the home and commercial machine production lines, before taking a sneak peak at the R&D room too.

Click here to view a few photos from the visit.

The questions you asked were also answered and I will update that post with the details.


----------



## Daren

Phoaw!!! That picture is giving me a stirring feeling! I hope you managed to sneak a machine out under your jumper for me Glenn.

Sounds like a great visit. Very jealous!

The pictures are ace


----------



## scottomus

Oh wow.


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Phoaw!!! That picture is giving me a stirring feeling! I hope you managed to sneak a machine out under your jumper for me Glenn.
> 
> Sounds like a great visit. Very jealous!
> 
> The pictures are ace


You are easily pleased


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> You are easily pleased


Yup - shiny and without a lever in sight


----------



## 7493

Looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Phil104

Great pictures Glenn (and I like your Giro shots, too). Their business must be doing well. I'm looking forward to more about what you saw and heard.


----------



## Xpenno

Cracking photos Glenn, sounds like you had a fantastic time.


----------



## Spooks

Looks like heaven to me


----------



## Andythepole

Love seeing things like this, looks like a traditional way of producing something mechanical which looks so cool. Nice pictures, think you captured the essence of the factory well.


----------



## Coffeesprinter

Thanks for the insight. Some really nice angles!


----------



## S-Type

Nice pictures. Thank you for sharing them.

I have been in Italy on few coffee faires but that can't compare to visit to the factory...


----------



## Seftonplonjay

Nice


----------



## lee1980

Glenn said:


> Last week Nadine and I had the privilege of visiting the Rocket Espresso Machine factory about 30km outside of Milan and was hosted by Andrew Meo, a fellow Kiwi with a real passion for coffee.
> 
> Recently the Rocket factory relocated to its current home and was a larger operation than I had expected.
> 
> Andrew pulled us an espresso each from the staff machine and conducted a tour of the very impressive operation.
> 
> The full range was in production on various roller tables that took up most of the floor space.
> 
> If you have ordered a machine that's due for delivery in the next few months it's likely that one of them will appear in the photo link at the bottom of this post.
> 
> A team of approximately 30 enthusiastic people work at Rocket, and all of them were very friendly and take great pride in their work.
> 
> The working atmosphere was really good and the parts and machines were being handled with care.
> 
> We got to see the testing process, the panel work, polishing, cleaning, inspection and even the group assembly processes for both the home and commercial machine production lines, before taking a sneak peak at the R&D room too.
> 
> Click here to view a few photos from the visit.
> 
> The questions you asked were also answered and I will update that post with the details.


Hi Glenn, what questions were asked?


----------



## AAD44H

What an amazing looking place, just need to get my Appartamento now!


----------

